# Closure Moves East to PC Pass



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Capt. Brian, I've had better phone calls!

At least we got one last weekend in before it hit.

Here is the new no fishing zone effective 6PM Eastern today:


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 16, 2010)

Some sad stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captbrian (Jun 16, 2010)

Hopefully you guys will be able to get back down here before the closure moves any further east.  Federal waters are still open down that way, and I used to live on those junk piles to the southeast.  Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## biggabuck (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok dumb question. Why would they close it that far over if the oil is not there yet?


----------



## grim (Jun 16, 2010)

Gonna try to get out Saturday, hopefully not for the last time.


----------



## getcha1 (Jun 16, 2010)

*?*

Going out this Friday and Saturday from Mexico beach. Probably putting the boat for sale on monday. Anyone interested in a yard monument?


----------



## Shine Runner (Jun 16, 2010)

Very sad.  Glad I went last weekend and took my family out.  Hope it isn't our last trip in the Gulf.


----------



## jonkayak (Jun 16, 2010)

That's very sad news. I know a few guides in PC beach and this will be bad news for them. they were already hurting. It's a nightmare to say the least. I know the sail fishing right of the beach over the last few years has been on the rise and now this happens. Time will tell what the long term effects will be but I don't think it will be good.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 17, 2010)

jonkayak said:


> That's very sad news. I know a few guides in PC beach and this will be bad news for them. they were already hurting. It's a nightmare to say the least. I know the sail fishing right of the beach over the last few years has been on the rise and now this happens. Time will tell what the long term effects will be but I don't think it will be good.



I don't think no one knows what to expect.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope they boom the pass very heavily to keep the oil out of the bay areas.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 17, 2010)

Sunday they were staging boom around the inside of the bay.

We saw no sign of a plan to protect the pass itself, though, surely?, they have a plan?

Of course, just thinking about the flow of water through that pass, it certainly would not be an easy thing to stop.

I was thinking it might be best to open the old East Pass back up so oil would have a way out once it got in.


----------



## grim (Jun 17, 2010)

Destin was talking about putting in "air curtain" devices in the pass their to push all the oil to the top since the booms only stop the floating oil.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 17, 2010)

Good for them!

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/news/pass-30005-nwfdn-command-plans.html

DESTIN — Okaloosa County isn’t taking oil spill orders any more.

County commissioners voted unanimously to give their emergency management team the power to take whatever action it deems necessary to prevent oil from the Deepwater Horizon spill from entering Choctawhatchee Bay through the East Pass.

Hundreds of tar balls wash up overnight -- read the latest update.

That means the team, led by Public Safety Director Dino Villani, can take whatever action it sees fit to protect the pass without having its plans approved by state or federal authorities.

Okaloosa’s oil protection permits suddenly moving faster (VIDEO, PHOTOS, LIVE FEED)

Support strong for Okaloosa’s pass-protection vote (PHOTOS, LIVE FEED)

President Obama tours Pensacola Beach. »

Is this oil? You decide. »

View BP's live feed of the runaway oil well. »

View Monday's oil spill photos. »

Commission chairman Wayne Harris said he and his fellow commissioners made their unanimous decision knowing full well they could be prosecuted for it.

“We made the decision legislatively to break the laws if necessary. We will do whatever it takes to protect our county’s waterways and we’re prepared to go to jail to do it,” he said.

That freed Villani to take several actions deemed important to further armor the Destin pass without waiting for authorization from the state Emergency Operations Center in Tallahassee and the unified spill command in Mobile.

Commissioners gave him the go-ahead to spend $200,000 to pay for an underwater “air curtain” designed to push oil up where it can be collected and $16,500 a day to operate and maintain it.

He has authority to, without a nod from the U.S. Coast Guard, deploy barges, weighted so that they’ll sit low in the water across the entrance to the pass.

He is also authorized to look into a slip curtain, another underwater oil-catching device.

Though they now have the authority, both Villani and Okaloosa County Administrator Jim Curry said they will continue to work with the state and federal authorities to get their plans approved.

Curry said what the commissioners did Monday was “send a loud and clear message” to the Coast Guard, the state Department of Environmental Protection and others that Okaloosa County’s permit requests should be acted on immediately.

The commission met in an emergency meeting alongside the Destin City Council. The two governing bodies confronted a full room of obviously frustrated people, many of whom advocated filling in the entrance of the pass to close it down completely.

It was agreed that filling in the pass was a bad idea that could have serious environmental impacts.

Jay Prothro, BP’s representative for Okaloosa County, and two representatives of the Coast Guard were also present.

While Martha LaGuardia, a commander with the Coast Guard, argued that moving ideas and plans through the chain of command was the proper way to do things, Harris made it known the County Commission was tired of the often tedious and sometimes unproductive bureaucracy.

“We’ve played the game. We’re done playing the game,” he said.


----------



## stev (Jun 17, 2010)

They gonna put Barges at the pass and put booms behind the barges to catch the oil ,when it comes time .


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 17, 2010)

What about the Navy ships that go out the pass every day. Im sure they wont let a little oil stop them from riding around.


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 17, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Good for them!
> 
> http://www.nwfdailynews.com/news/pass-30005-nwfdn-command-plans.html
> 
> ...



I'm glad some counties are being pro-active. If I was part of the CC board for Okaloosa I'd send BP the bill (with a 10.0x multiplier for wasting their time) when they were finished with the work too.


----------



## d-a (Jun 17, 2010)

Wild Turkey said:


> What about the Navy ships that go out the pass every day. Im sure they wont let a little oil stop them from riding around.



The barges will open the boom to allow ships in or out. There already doing that in St Joesph Bay.

d-a


----------

